# How Much Sleep?



## Dave

How much sleep does your 'poo get per day?

Benny sleeps a lot during the day, especially when no one's home. Sleeping is probably his favorite activity. That is, until we take him outside or grab one of his toys...


----------



## kendal

i have never counted how many hours the girls sleep. they are in their crate from around 12 midnight till around 7 or 8 in the morning so that 7 or 8 hours to begin with, then they sleep whenever we sit down in the house. they are asleep right now. the longest they spend in the crate during the day in any one session is 4 hours and they will sleep during that time.


----------



## ElsieB

Ted sleeps allot too. He only ever gets up when we move or play. 
Is it normal for you poo to follow you everywhere? We seem to have cracked the crate at night this week, however at any other time we leave the room he cries ! Should I always be putting him in the crate if I go up stairs ??


----------



## Janev1000

Hi ElsieB Ted sounds perfectly normal. I think 99% of poos follow their owners! Biscuit still does this now - he's asleep by my feet now too! He will still cry if I leave him in a room too. I used to put him in his crate when I had chores to do upstairs but stopped when he got to about 6 months and I knew he was reliably housetrained. He's not destructive either and just follows me from room to room, either sleeping or looking out the window! x


----------



## tessybear

I don't crate mine anymore. In fact I only used the crate for house training which was very effective. Mine have the run of the house and accompany me everywhere at home. They even sleep in the bedroom! Whenever I go out they sleep on the sofa where they can see out of my bay window where they both keep an eye out for my return!


----------



## Scarlett

Scarlett seems to fit right in with the others! The amount of sleep she gets really depends on what we are doing that day. Days when we go to the dog park, visit the daycare, or are out and about, she obviously sleeps less. But days when we are home, she will lie down and sleep when nothing is going on. Like the others, she will follow me around if I'm cleaning or something, but if I stay in one room she will have a nap.


----------



## glitzydebs

Pushca will sleep when we are reading/ watching telly but is fully alert when we are ready to go out. I often wondered does she sleep too much but think by your replies she's pretty normal. I am always worried she's bored if I am not constantly talking/ playing with her but she soon goes to her bed when she's had enough of my fussing. 
She will follow me everywhere tho and sometimes sits on top of me! 
She was asleep at my feet but has now decided to growl at the tennis...funny dog


----------

